# Watts 4" RPZ inlet gate valve seat deteriorating?



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

One of my 2 buildings is vacant, not much water usage, been having problems with the 4" watts RPZ opening up. My backflow preventer contractor tells me that there are pieces of rubber coming out of the inlet valve (Watts 200CWP, 4") getting under the seat of the RPZ and causing the leak. From my research, these valves have a EPDM seat, but there seems to be no rebuild kit/replacement seat available from Watts. Contractor wants to replace the gate valve, are they being on the level? I have seen the interior of the RPZ, in good condition, seats look good, but have seen the tiny pieces of rubber that they flushed out.


----------

